# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] πικαπ vintage PHILIPS 22gf340

## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Προσπαθω να επαναφερω σε λειτουργια ενα πικαπ  vintage Philips 22gf340 τυπου βαλιτσακι που ηταν σε καποιο παταρι παρατημενο απο την εποχη που ο εθνικος κηπος ηταν ακομη σε γλαστρα. Ειναι με idler και χανει στροφες . Το μοτερ δειχνει να γυριζει κανονικα το λαστιχο του idler ειναι μαλακο. Αν μπορει καποιος της παρεας εδω με σχετικη εμπειρια να βοηθησει με καποιες ιδεες θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων                                                                                                                                    


Philips_22GF340.jpg

----------


## Karny

Καλησπέρα φίλε, έχω και γω philips βαλιτσακι και όντως το πιθανότερο είναι να χάνουν στροφές όλα αυτά.
Βγάλε μια φωτό το μοτέρ να δω αν έχουμε το ίδιο και θα σου πω τι να κάνεις..δεν είναι δύσκολο

----------


## klik

εχει πυκνωτή στο μοτέρ; τον μέτρησε΅ς;

----------


## Karny

Στο δικό μου έχει μοτέρ 9V νομίζω, επειδή το πικάπ δουλεύει και με μπαταρίες και με πρίζα.Αν είναι το ίδιο, το μοτεράκι έχει πυκνωτή (τον άλλαξα προληπτικά) αλλά τελικά δεν έφταιγε αυτός αλλά το σύστημα που κρατάει σταθερές τις στροφές στο μοτέρ.Εχει ένα βιδάκι που ρυθμίζει, μετράς στροφές,ρυθμίζεις,ξαναμετράς κ.ο.κ.
WP_000871.jpg

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> Στο δικό μου έχει μοτέρ 9V νομίζω, επειδή το πικάπ δουλεύει και με μπαταρίες και με πρίζα.Αν είναι το ίδιο, το μοτεράκι έχει πυκνωτή (τον άλλαξα προληπτικά) αλλά τελικά δεν έφταιγε αυτός αλλά το σύστημα που κρατάει σταθερές τις στροφές στο μοτέρ.Εχει ένα βιδάκι που ρυθμίζει, μετράς στροφές,ρυθμίζεις,ξαναμετράς κ.ο.κ.
> WP_000871.jpg


Γιωργο σορρυ που δεν απαντησα αμεσως αλλα ημουν εκτος Αθηνων. Αυτο που εχω δεν εχει μπαταριες δουλευει μονο με 220.

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

θα κοιταξω να βγαλω το μοτερ να το δω . Το παω πολυ προσεκτικα με τον φοβο μηπως σπασω καποιο πλαστικο. Ημουν και μερικες μερες εκτος

----------

